# Top 20 Posters Observations



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

*Screen Name/Join Date/Number of Posts*
Crothian     01-18-2002 14860 
kreynolds      02-12-2002 7023 
Horacio    01-15-2002 5954 
hong    01-18-2002 5789 
Darkness    01-09-2002 5508 
Wicht     01-18-2002 5291 
Nightfall     01-18-2002 4352 
arwink    01-30-2002 3792 
Piratecat    01-08-2002 3581 
Kalanyr     01-18-2002 3256 
Sir Osis of Liver     02-02-2002 3156 
CRGreathouse    01-18-2002 3137 
Morrus    01-08-2002 3054 
Mr Fidgit      08-26-2002 3051
alsih2o     05-31-2002 2885 
creamsteak      01-18-2002 2876 
mmadsen      01-22-2002 2807 
Dragongirl     07-22-2002 2688 
Mark    01-08-2002 2680 
Xarlen     01-20-2002 2550

Red: Posters who have joined within the last 8 months.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

*Screen Name (posts per day)*
Crothian (41.03 posts per day)
Kreynolds (20.85 posts per day)
Horacio (16.29 posts per day)
Hong (16.00 posts per day)
Darkness (14.84 posts per day)
Wicht (14.61 posts per day)
Nightfall (12.02 posts per day)
Arwink (10.84 posts per day)
Piratecat (9.61 posts per day)
Kalanyr (8.98 posts per day)
Sir Osis of Liver (9.08 posts per day)
CRGreathouse (8.67 posts per day)
Morrus (8.20 posts per day)
Mr Fidgit (21.46 posts per day)
Alisih2o (12.59 posts per day)
Creamsteak (7.95 posts per day)
mmadsen (7.84 posts per day)
Dragongirl (15.18 posts per day)
Mark (7.20 posts per day)
Xarlen (7.07 posts per day)

Red: Posters who are still going to move up within a certain amount of time. For instance, Mr Fidgit, given the current posting rates, would eventually surpass Kreynolds, given a great deal of time. The least notable is Sir Osis, who should rise one respective slot eventually.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Crothian's average is more than doubling the posting frequencies of all but Kreynolds and Mr Fidgit. Also, note the number of hiveminders that are in that list. The only other groups I can seriously identify as extremely high posters are In Character and Fight Club forum goers, and moderators. These three groups compromise almost everyone in this list.

Note that all forums, not including Meta forums, compromise 573590 total posts.

The top 20 posters make up 15.3925278% of all posts on Enworld. A surprising number. I wouldn't be amazed if the top 50 posters compromise 50% of the boards with that ratio.


----------



## seasong (Jan 15, 2003)

41 posts a day? Does Crothian sleep?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, I'm only on 11.  Meaning I should be getting up there given a _long_ time...

EDIT: Given those rates, I'll be on that list in 1.44 years!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, what made you do this?  Just curious, it's interesting to actually see all the numbers next to each other, so thanks for doing that.  I still say Post count doesn't matter, except for recognizing new posters, but we all have different opinions on that subject.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Sixchan, your obviously a fan of 8-bit theatre. Did you follow the link embedded in my FFTD20 project to get to enworld, or was it just happenstance that you ended up here?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Sixchan, your obviously a fan of 8-bit theatre. Did you follow the link embedded in my FFTD20 project to get to enworld, or was it just happenstance that you ended up here? *




Over Christmas I was getting really bored, and I thouhgt "Hey, I wonder if there are any D&D forums..." And from Google came EN World.

I'll be changing the quote in a second though, to one I use on another site.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Wow, what made you do this?  Just curious, it's interesting to actually see all the numbers next to each other, so thanks for doing that.  I still say Post count doesn't matter, except for recognizing new posters, but we all have different opinions on that subject. *



Honestly, plain old curiousity. I was curious to find out myself, same reasons why your intrigued by the existence of all this information together. Post count doesn't matter (as demonstrated by the hivemind, cause they don't matter at all!), ahem... and such, however, it is important on a global basis to see that 20 posters comprise 15% of all posts. That's a very significant ratio. Higher than most forums. For instance: In character comprises 46426 posts of (my old total will be used since I don't want to do it again) 573590 posts. That's a little over 8% of the boards, and one of the larger forums overall.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

What percentage of the Threads are in IC, though?  It doesn't seem to have so many...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> Honestly, plain old curiousity. I was curious to find out myself, same reasons why your intrigued by the existence of all this information together. *Post count doesn't matter (as demonstrated by the hivemind, cause they don't matter at all!), ahem...*




Exactly right. We don't matter at all, and we don't actually worry about postcount. In my case, I just have a strong competitive streak 

And this is the only thing I can compete with on these boards...check those numbers again in a months time or so and I'll be there, I'm sure!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *What percentage of the Threads are in IC, though?  It doesn't seem to have so many... *



Off hand, I can figure that IC has 104 posts per thread, more than most other forums have. Also, about two months ago, when I figured out ICs ratio, it was 150+ posts per thread, on the decline do to the rising popularity of people being in way too many games.

-I blame Garyh too, I just don't show it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 15, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Crothian's average is more than doubling the posting frequencies of all but Kreynolds and Mr Fidgit. Also, note the number of hiveminders that are in that list. The only other groups I can seriously identify as extremely high posters are In Character and Fight Club forum goers, and moderators. These three groups compromise almost everyone in this list.
> 
> Note that all forums, not including Meta forums, compromise 573590 total posts.
> 
> The top 20 posters make up 15.3925278% of all posts on Enworld. A surprising number. I wouldn't be amazed if the top 50 posters compromise 50% of the boards with that ratio. *




I'd actually fall into both the hivemind and In character catagories, not that it really matters. 

It is interesting to see a break down though. I also find it interesting that we have an obsene number of members that have never posted.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly right. We don't matter at all, and we don't actually worry about postcount. In my case, I just have a strong competitive streak
> 
> And this is the only thing I can compete with on these boards...check those numbers again in a months time or so and I'll be there, I'm sure! *



Well, your in a pretty massive range by comparison. The curve steepens into the 2000s obviously, with 21 members of the 2000-2999 posts group, and that's about double the number of people within the 3000-4500 group. Then, compare it to the curve of 0 posts, and you can have a pretty nifty graph. Hell, I might make it if I feel the urge.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The only other groups I can seriously identify as extremely high posters are In Character and Fight Club forum goers, and moderators. These three groups compromise almost everyone in this list.*



hong and kreynolds post very, very much in Rules. And many of the others (e.g., Crothian, me, and CRGreathouse) post quite much there as well.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Off hand, I can figure that IC has 104 posts per thread, more than most other forums have. Also, about two months ago, when I figured out ICs ratio, it was 150+ posts per thread, on the decline do to the rising popularity of people being in way too many games.
> 
> -I blame Garyh too, I just don't show it. *




I'm currently at ~35th place, and at my current pace I should be a contender for the top twenty in the near future.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm currently at ~35th place, and at my current pace I should be a contender for the top twenty in the near future. *



Yeah; you're just 500-600 posts shy of the #20 at present.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah; you're just 500-600 posts shy of the #20 at present. *




The startling thing, though, is that I made my 1000th post on Dec. 16th.  So, my REAL post rate is quite a bit higher than that ~11 I'm at now.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2003)

I do not believe that I have ever been higher than #15 nor below #20, FWIW.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The startling thing, though, is that I made my 1000th post on Dec. 16th.  So, my REAL post rate is quite a bit higher than that ~11 I'm at now.   *



Well, I bet Crothian's taken a few days off himself. Remove those, and he might just borderline on 45. I can say I was officially gone for 2 months (end of the IR through summer), and theoretically I guess I post an average of 9 times a day. Of course, I'm still a relativly new person on the boards, never really attaching myself till last febuary when the IR started up and William Ronalds Percistance kept me coming back .


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Well, I bet Crothian's taken a few days off himself. Remove those, and he might just borderline on 45. I can say I was officially gone for 2 months (end of the IR through summer), and theoretically I guess I post an average of 9 times a day. Of course, I'm still a relativly new person on the boards, never really attaching myself till last febuary when the IR started up and William Ronalds Percistance kept me coming back . *




Well, ya, I don't post eactly 40 posts every day for the past year.  Some days I post a whole bunch like the week of Gen Con there weren't many of us around but we posted a lot.  And there are times I don't post, like a few months ago I lost internet access for over a week.  But it all averages out.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 16, 2003)

I just might reach 500 posts in the next day or so   Does that count?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 16, 2003)

From my almost 6000 posts, half of then are done in the SH forum, bumping and commenting hundreds of wonderful stories...


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 16, 2003)

i'm curious how many of those people have a secondary account. i had a (now dead) account solely for fight club posts which accounted for another 800 posts during 2002. now of course, that's a small amount compared to some of the people on this list... i bet crothian has another account with another 2000 posts on it...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 16, 2003)

Number of post means nothing!  It is quality that counts, which I notice are the same top posters so maybe numbers do mean something!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *i bet crothian has another account with another 2000 posts on it... *



Yeah? Which one?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *i'm curious how many of those people have a secondary account. i had a (now dead) account solely for fight club posts which accounted for another 800 posts during 2002. now of course, that's a small amount compared to some of the people on this list... i bet crothian has another account with another 2000 posts on it... *




I've never had a second account.  Never saw the purpose of it.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I've never had a second account.  Never saw the purpose of it. *



To obfuscate how much of Morrus' bandwith you are _really_ using?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *To obfuscate how much of Morrus' bandwith you are really using?  *




Never.  If I have something to say I put my name on it.  Of course, that name is an alias, but you get the idea!!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Never.  If I have something to say I put my name on it.  Of course, that name is an alias, but you get the idea!!   *



I think your board name is much more than just an alias: It's the Mr. Hyde to your real persona's Dr. Jekyll, or the vampire Willow from an alternate world, stuff like that...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> I've never had a second account.  Never saw the purpose of it. *




I have one, mostly due to problems with the notification mail. (Ashardalon)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I think your board name is much more than just an alias: It's the Mr. Hyde to your real persona's Dr. Jekyll, or the vampire Willow from an alternate world, stuff like that... *




I can deal being compaired to Willow  

Of course my on line persona is different from my real one, I think everyone's is to some degree.  When one's persona is just words and the occasional Smilies it's a little more difficult to get things across so one has to be a little more then normal.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 16, 2003)

Yep, here is post 500. Crothian better watch out, I am picking up steam.

I actually tried to get to 500 last night but I couldn't find anything ewlse to comment on? How do you get 40+ posts a day. I can't even manage to get 6 when I am trying


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Yep, here is post 500. Crothian better watch out, I am picking up steam.
> 
> I actually tried to get to 500 last night but I couldn't find anything ewlse to comment on? How do you get 40+ posts a day. I can't even manage to get 6 when I am trying  *




Comment of creations in House Rules, and answer Rules questions in the Rules forum.  Find something to say and say it.  Post ideas of your own in plots and places and rogues gallery.  Read and comment to Story hours.  There's actually too much to comment on that I avoid certain areas.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 16, 2003)

I was not knocking ya. I see you post everywhere and it all (mostly) seems relevant, I guess I just ain't relevant.   I have the tact of a rutting bull-moose sometimes (not purposfully - it is just the way it comes out. Most read more into it than what is there). That has made me kinda shy about posting in certian areas, like house rules. Maybe I should change my ID to Rutting Bullmoose?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I can deal being compaired to Willow  *



Crothian at his job, seconds before deciding to log on to EN World: "_Bored now..._" 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Comment of creations in House Rules, and answer Rules questions in the Rules forum.  Find something to say and say it.  Post ideas of your own in plots and places and rogues gallery.  Read and comment to Story hours.*



...telling people how to increase their post count, congratulate people to reaching 500, 1,000, 1,500, etc. posts, joking about post count, telling people that post count doesn't matter, and so on.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 17, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I think your board name is much more than just an alias: It's the Mr. Hyde to your real persona's Dr. Jekyll, or the vampire Willow from an alternate world, stuff like that... *




And then, for people like me whose alias is his real name, what does it mean?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *And then, for people like me whose alias is his real name, what does it mean?  *



Vanity? Unoriginality? Or, even worse, _sobriety_?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

Haha! I have now displaced Xarlen as poster #20!

This does, of course, make me a very silly person...

Name: Tallarn
Posts: 2597
Posts/day: 7.25
Joined: 01-24-2002


----------



## jdavis (Jan 17, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And then, for people like me whose alias is his real name, what does it mean?  *




I just used my e-mail, it's what I use everywhere online, not very original but very consistant, can't be witty 100% of the time.

(500th post, cue the fireworks and the marching band)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *(500th post, cue the fireworks and the marching band) *




Woo! Congratulations!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 18, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Vanity? Unoriginality? Or, even worse, sobriety? *




hmmm, I think I choose sobriety...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *hmmm, I think I choose sobriety...  *



   Damn - I suspected as much.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 18, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *   Damn - I suspected as much.  *




I'm so sorry to dissapoint your hopes...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 18, 2003)

> Posters who are still going to move up within a certain amount of time. For instance, Mr Fidgit, given the current posting rates, would eventually surpass Kreynolds, given a great deal of time. The least notable is Sir Osis, who should rise one respective slot eventually.




Actually i've sence moved up two spots.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I'm so sorry to dissapoint your hopes...  *



No problem, bro; I'm only shocked by it, but _you_ must _live_ with it.  I'm sorry that you have to go through this, Horacio...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 18, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *No problem, bro; I'm only shocked by it, but you must live with it.  I'm sorry that you have to go through this, Horacio...  *




I didn't want. I tried to change it... But I'm... _sober_

OMG, I've said it! Now I feel better!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't want. I tried to change it... But I'm... sober
> 
> ...



All God's children need travelling shoes
Drive your problem from here
All good people read good books
Now your conscience is clear
I hear you talk, girl
Now your conscience is clear

In the morning when I wipe my brow
Wipe the miles away
I like to think than I can be so willed
And never do what you say
I'll never hear you
And never do what you say

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety

We just poked a little empty pie
For the fun the people had at night
Late at night don't need hostility
The timid smile and pause to free

I don't care about their different thoughts
Different thoughts are good for me
Up in arms and chaste and whole
All God's children took their toll

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety

Cup of tea take time to think, yeah
Time to risk a life, a life, a life
Sweet and handsome, soft and porky
You pig out 'til you've seen the light
Pig out 'til you've seen the light

Half the people read the papers
Read them good and well
Pretty people, nervous people
People have got to sell
News you have to sell

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist
More than twist in my sobriety


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 18, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *hong and kreynolds post very, very much in Rules. And many of the others (e.g., Crothian, me, and CRGreathouse) post quite much there as well. *




Yep.  I also post on House Rules a fair amount, mostly constructive criticism.  I wish I had more time to spend here; I'd use it to make more positive posts.

I used to be an In Character poster, but my game seems to have slowed to the point of stopping -- pity.


----------



## hong (Jan 18, 2003)

*Daily Slayers lyric post, part the 6th*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *All God's children need travelling shoes
> Drive your problem from here
> All good people read good books
> Now your conscience is clear
> ...





*Get Along*
Masami Okui & Megumi Hayashibara

Tachi mukau saki ni kawaita kaze
Hageshiku fuki aretemo
Jumon no hitotsu mo tonaetanara
Watashi no peesu ni naru

Dare mo ga urayamu kono pawaa to
Bibou ga yurusanai wa
Donna aite demo hirumanai de
Manto o nabikaseru no

Are mo shitai, kore mo shitai
Onna no ko ni mietatte
Yudan shitara jigoku iki yo
Jama wa sasenaikara

FAR AWAY omou mama wa ga mama ni
Tabi o tsuzukete yukitai
Tsurai hibi mo egao de periodo yo

FAR AWAY ikutsu mo no maryoku daite
Kyou o koete yukitai no
Yume ni mukai aruki tsuzukete yuku

Kagirinai hodo
GET ALONG, TRY AGAIN

Taikutsu na toki wa warui yatsura
Taagetto ni kibarashi
Sutoresu mo tonde otakara made te ni
Sureba yamerarenai

Okiraku ni chotto asobu tabi ni
Mitasareta kibun da wa
Suriringu na hi no essensu wa

Are mo hoshii kore mo hoshii
Onna no ko wa yokubari yo
Ikiru koto wa kirei koto ja
Toori nukerarenai

FAR AWAY omou mama wa ga mama ni
Tabi o tsuzukete yukitai
Tsurai hibi mo egao de periodo yo

FAR AWAY itsu demo hitori ja nai
Chikara awase haruka saki
Yume ni mukai aruki tsuzukete yuku
Kagirinai hodo
GET ALONG, TRY AGAIN


----------



## Tyberious Funk (Jan 23, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd actually fall into both the hivemind and In character catagories, not that it really matters.
> 
> It is interesting to see a break down though. I also find it interesting that we have an obsene number of members that have never posted. *




That's coz most of us don't have anything interesting or intelligent to say


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Daily Slayers lyric post, part the 6th*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *Megumi Hayashibara*



She's a rather well-known seiyuu (voice actress) in anime, isn't she?


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 23, 2003)

I go for quality not quantity. Anyone can post mindless drivel just ask Horacio.  

Occasionally I have weeks where I don't like to post unless I can  be sure of offending someone with what I say. Its usually when I'm getting into DM mode.


----------



## hong (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Daily Slayers lyric post, part the 6th*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *She's a rather well-known seiyuu (voice actress) in anime, isn't she? *




Heck yeah. Surfing over some of her fansites, it's amazing what she's done in addition to Lina Inverse. I never realised she voiced Faye in Cowboy Bebop, for instance.

Of course, that will now go down in my mind forevermore as Lina in Space.


Hong "and I believe I've mentioned that Lina Inspace would be a great name for a sorcerer" Ooi


----------



## the Jester (Jan 23, 2003)

Wow, this is a very interesting thread!

I'm glad I dropped in- haven't really visited Meta in a while...


----------

